# Les applications iPad pour les étudiants !



## Benjamin875 (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Futur acquéreur d'un iPad, je me demandais quelles sont les applications indispensables pour un étudiant ? (en droit pour moi).

Je pense bien sur à Pages.
iBooks permet de lire les fichiers Pdf. 

Moi, je recherche une application pour éditer des documents PDF, par exemple surligner un passage qui me semble important dans un cours.

Mais si des étudiants utilisent d'autres applis, faut pas hésiter !!


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Juin 2011)

Good reader à moins de 4 &#8364; est indispensable et te rendra les services attendus


----------



## Komm (11 Juin 2011)

Clairement, Pages est incontournable. iBooks marche bien mais rame un peu je trouve. 
Goodreader bien sûr (c'est 4 maintenant? tout augmente!), ce sera très utile pour gérer tes fichiers.

Tu es en droit donc à priori, pas besoin de beaucoup de schéma mais un truc genre Adobe Ideas m'aide bien pour prendre un truc avec deux courbes dessus à la va vite et l'insérer dans pages après.
A priori tu n'en as pas besoin mais il doit exister quelque chose aussi pour nos amis scientifiques. Du genre un éditeur de formules ou autres. Mais j'ai pas trouvé (cherché) encore.

Enfin, si tu préfères prendre tes notes à la main, penultimate est pas mal je crois mais j'ai pas testé.

PS : Et si tu peux, tu attends iOS 5, avec la fonction de remplacement automatique de texte, ça améliore grandement ta productivité en cours. Car à moins que tu ne prennes un clavier séparé, le clavier virtuel demeure un peu plus lent qu'un "vrai" clavier.


----------



## Benjamin875 (11 Juin 2011)

Que veux tu dire iBook rame ? Avec des documents de combien de pages ?

A priori je n'aurai en droit que des cours en PDF à lire, quelque uns à taper sur Pages surement (avec des styles préetablis) et des fiches à faire (je pense sur Pages aussi).

J'aurai un clavier lorsque je taperai les cours.

Dans l'idée, ne pourrais je utiliser que iBooks ? Peut on y créer des dossiers ? (genre droit privé /public). 

Quelles sont les utilisations de Good reader ? J'ai plus l'impression que c'est un porte-clé...


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Que veux tu dire iBook rame ? Avec des documents de combien de pages ?
> 
> A priori je n'aurai en droit que des cours en PDF à lire, quelque uns à taper sur Pages surement (avec des styles préetablis) et des fiches à faire (je pense sur Pages aussi).
> 
> ...


De temps en temps, iBook floute la page de mon PDF avant de me l'afficher. C'est assez énervant au bout de la 20ème page.
On peut y créer des "collections", comme des dossiers. En soi, tu peux très bien tout gérer avec iBook/Pages, Goodreader est confortable (et puis parfois, je dois consulter un excel, heureusement qu'il est là) mais il a vraiment triplé en prix du coup, bon... c'est peut être pas si utile.
Donc en soi, commence par le couple iBook/Pages, tu peux déjà faire beaucoup de choses avec ça!


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Juin 2011)

Parfait, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Pas de prob'!

En revanche, je maintiens ma question sur les applis scientifiques si quelqu'un passe par là


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2011)

Pour les scientifiques, ils doivent connaître un peu LateX... Il semble avoir des applications sur l'AppStore qui parlent ce langage...


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Yep mais par exemple, il m'arrive de prendre des cours classiques (beaucoup de texte) avec quelques équations au milieu (les joies de l'économie), du coup je me demandais s'il y avait un outil qui mixait les deux.
J'ai jamais essayé LaTeX en cours ceci dit, ca vaudrait le coup 
merci pour ta réponse!


----------

